# Best 3x3 comparison



## Fukuoka Kengo James (Aug 8, 2019)

WCA hardware comparison threads:
Best 2x2 comparison
https://www.speedsolving.com/threads/best-2x2-comparison-new.74709/
Budget 3x3 comparison
https://www.speedsolving.com/threads/budget-3x3-comparison.75201/
Budget high-end 3x3 comparison
https://www.speedsolving.com/threads/budget-high-end-3x3-comparison.73563/
Best 3x3 comparison
https://www.speedsolving.com/threads/best-3x3-comparison.74896/
Budget high-end 4x4 comparison
https://www.speedsolving.com/threads/budget-high-end-4x4-comparison.73959/
Best 4x4 comparison
https://www.speedsolving.com/threads/best-4x4-comparison.74450/
Budget high-end 5x5 comparison
https://www.speedsolving.com/threads/budget-high-end-5x5-comparison.73898/
Best 6x6 comparison
https://www.speedsolving.com/threads/best-6x6-comparison.74156/
Budget 7x7 comparison
https://www.speedsolving.com/threads/budget-7x7-comparison.75083/
Best skewb comparison
https://www.speedsolving.com/threads/best-skewb-comparison.75047/
Budget pyraminx comparison
https://www.speedsolving.com/threads/budget-pyraminx-comparison.73889/
Budget high-end pyraminx comparison
https://www.speedsolving.com/threads/budget-high-end-pyraminx-comparison.75237/
Best pyraminx comparison
https://www.speedsolving.com/threads/best-pyraminx-comparison.73862/
Best megaminx comparison
https://www.speedsolving.com/threads/best-megaminx-comparison.74702/
Budget square-1 comparison
https://www.speedsolving.com/threads/budget-square-1-comparison.74142/
Best square-1 comparison
https://www.speedsolving.com/threads/best-square-1-comparison.73861/


----------



## Fukuoka Kengo James (Aug 8, 2019)

Dr. Lube said:


> Why are the MoYu WeiLong GTS3 M and WeiLong WR M in the same choice? They're entirely different puzzles.


They are generally the same, while WR M is GTS 3 M without ridges.


----------



## Fredrick (Aug 8, 2019)

Fukuoka Kengo James said:


> They are generally the same, while WR M is GTS 3 M without ridges.



The WR M has weaker magnets compared to GTS3M


----------



## Fukuoka Kengo James (Aug 8, 2019)

Fredrick said:


> The WR M has weaker magnets compared to GTS3M


Since polls can only accommodate maximum of 10 choices, I have to reserve spaces for future releases.


----------



## Fredrick (Aug 8, 2019)

Are you going to be constantly updating this?


----------



## Fukuoka Kengo James (Aug 8, 2019)

Fredrick said:


> Are you going to be constantly updating this?


The list?


Fukuoka Kengo James said:


> Speed Cubes Recommendation List
> 
> Budget - Dirt Cheap Cubes only
> Great - Pretty good and you won't have to sell your house
> ...


Yes, if necessary.


----------



## Competition Cuber (Aug 8, 2019)

Yuexiao EDM.

Yes, yes, I know, it has one star reviews on TC.
However, that person must have had a defective, as I am encountering NONE of the issues that he/she described. I think it should be added to the poll.


----------



## Fredrick (Aug 8, 2019)

Just a suggestion but maybe for the lists but maybe put like links to those products for stores and or put normal prices for each product.


----------



## Daxton Brumfield (Aug 8, 2019)

Fredrick said:


> Just a suggestion but maybe for the lists but maybe put like links to those products for stores and or put normal prices for each product.


If he wanted to do that he would probably want to do some digging for the best price before recommending an over priced cube. For example the gan x is $60 on scs and the cubicle when you can get it for like 47 on cube Depot. Just a thought though.


----------



## Fredrick (Aug 8, 2019)

How do they manage to sell it at 47$ if on the official Gan store you get it for 55-60


----------



## Daxton Brumfield (Aug 8, 2019)

They probably get a big discount from buying it in bulk


----------



## Fredrick (Aug 8, 2019)

Though I checked it is right now at some sort of discount because it says that it used to be like 57ish dollars I forgot the exact. Doesn’t matter though.


----------



## Daxton Brumfield (Aug 8, 2019)

They could also be buying them straight from the factory and not on the direct gan website


----------



## Daxton Brumfield (Aug 8, 2019)

I'm not really sure how it all works out but I still doubt that cube Depot is making a loss on a bunch of plastic with some magnets and springs on the side when they still charge almost $50 for it.


----------



## Daxton Brumfield (Aug 8, 2019)

But with that being said I really enjoy playing with that piece of plastic with magnets and springs on the side which is why I am still willing to pay $50 for it.


----------



## Fukuoka Kengo James (Aug 9, 2019)

Daxton Brumfield said:


> If he wanted to do that he would probably want to do some digging for the best price before recommending an over priced cube. For example the gan x is $60 on scs and the cubicle when you can get it for like 47 on cube Depot. Just a thought though.


GAN 356X is $36 in China.


----------



## Wish Lin (Aug 9, 2019)

Daxton Brumfield said:


> If he wanted to do that he would probably want to do some digging for the best price before recommending an over priced cube. For example the gan x is $60 on scs and the cubicle when you can get it for like 47 on cube Depot. Just a thought though.





Fukuoka Kengo James said:


> GAN 356X is $36 in China.


GAN 356X is $42 in Taiwan.


----------



## Fukuoka Kengo James (Aug 9, 2019)

Wish Lin said:


> GAN 356X is $32 in Taiwan. Any places cheaper than that?


That's $42 in Taiwan.
https://maru.tw/store/index.php?route=product/product&product_id=1952


Fukuoka Kengo James said:


> GAN 356X is $36 in China.


Since it is produced in China, it is cheapest in China. 


Fredrick said:


> Just a suggestion but maybe for the lists but maybe put like links to those products for stores and or put normal prices for each product.


Anyway, I don't think I will put the prices of cubes on the list at the moment, since the prices of cubes can be different in different countries and different shops.


----------



## Wish Lin (Aug 9, 2019)

Fukuoka Kengo James said:


> That's $42 in Taiwan.
> https://maru.tw/store/index.php?route=product/product&product_id=1952
> 
> Since it is produced in China, it is cheapest in China.
> ...


Sorry! I calculate the USD to TWD ratio wrong!


----------



## BMcD308 (Aug 9, 2019)

If we are going to put links to where to buy the cubes, we should think about more than just price. Even if we don't add links to where to buy, we should still think about more than price when we make our buying decisions.

I'm of the age where I remember shopping in toy stores where you could really see what you were getting before you had to buy the toy. Then Toys R Us came along, undercutting those stores on price, and everyone bought at TRU. Eventually, we had to buy toys based exclusively on looking at the box at TRU. Then Amazon came along, and everyone saved a couple of bucks off the TRU price, and TRU went away. Now I'm a dad who has to buy toys for my kids blindly from the web. 

There are no local hobby shops with RC tracks anymore, because an RC truck from a hobby shop in China was $50 less than the local toy store. Therefore there is no local RC racing anymore. 

There is no local hobby shop with model rockets anymore, because model rockets were $2 cheaper online than in the hobby shops. So now there is no hobby shop to organize model rocket flying events. So there was no hobby shop owner to inform people to go to the city council meeting about rule changes in the parks. So now you can't fly the model rockets you order online in the local public parks. 

What cube stores support your hobby? Who donates cube covers, mats, giveaway swag, and marketing support to competitions in your area? Which cube stores write descriptions you trust of the products and make videos that help you make an informed purchase decision for a product that you can't hold yourself before you commit to buy? What cube stores will take another one apart to sell you a cubie or a center cap when you lose one? What stores ship within a day or so of getting your order via a shipping method that reliably gets the cube to you within a couple more days? Which cube stores can you be confident are buying from the actual manufacturer and not reselling counterfeit products? Which cube stores host in person and online events that allow you to meet either in person or virtually people who share your interest in cubing?

These factors are worth a few dollars a few times a year compared to compared to supporting an unknown seller that might be selling counterfeit, stolen, or factory backdoor product who does not reinvest in the hobby. 

I'm not so rich that I don't like to get the items I buy at low prices. But I have been around enough hobbies for long enough to know that if we don't support the stores that support our hobby, those stores will die, and they will take the hobby with it.


----------



## Competition Cuber (Aug 9, 2019)

BMcD308 said:


> If we are going to put links to where to buy the cubes, we should think about more than just price. Even if we don't add links to where to buy, we should still think about more than price when we make our buying decisions.
> 
> I'm of the age where I remember shopping in toy stores where you could really see what you were getting before you had to buy the toy. Then Toys R Us came along, undercutting those stores on price, and everyone bought at TRU. Eventually, we had to buy toys based exclusively on looking at the box at TRU. Then Amazon came along, and everyone saved a couple of bucks off the TRU price, and TRU went away. Now I'm a dad who has to buy toys for my kids blindly from the web.
> 
> ...


@pjk has links to all of that stuff, why don't you all use that thread here?

Also, that post was legendary. GJ.


----------



## Fukuoka Kengo James (Aug 10, 2019)

Competition Cuber said:


> @pjk has links to all of that stuff, why don't you all use that thread here?
> 
> Also, that post was legendary. GJ.


I hope it will be updated.


----------



## Fukuoka Kengo James (Aug 13, 2019)

Fukuoka Kengo James said:


> 3x3 expert - MoYu WeiLong GTS 3 M, MoYu WeiLong WR M, GAN 356 X, GAN 354 M, Valk 3 M, Yuxin HuangLong M 3x3, DaYan TengYun M


Should GAN 354 M, Valk 3 M, Yuxin HuangLong M 3x3, DaYan TengYun M be removed from 3x3 expert?


----------



## Fredrick (Aug 13, 2019)

I think you should remove them but maybe keep the Gan 354m


----------



## Cubingcubecuber (Aug 14, 2019)

Remove gan 354 m and tengyun m


Fukuoka Kengo James said:


> Should GAN 354 M, Valk 3 M, Yuxin HuangLong M 3x3, DaYan TengYun M be removed from 3x3 expert?


----------



## Fukuoka Kengo James (Aug 14, 2019)

Fredrick said:


> I think you should remove them but maybe keep the Gan 354m





Cubingcubecuber said:


> Remove gan 354 m and tengyun m





Fukuoka Kengo James said:


> 3x3 budget - MoYu MeiLong 3x3, Yuxin Kylin v2 M, YJ YuLong v2 M
> 3x3 great - Yuxin Little Magic M 3x3, MF3RS2 M, RS3 M
> 3x3 expert - MoYu WeiLong GTS 3 M, MoYu WeiLong WR M, GAN 356 X


I have edited 3x3 expert.


----------



## Cubingcubecuber (Aug 14, 2019)

Fukuoka Kengo James said:


> I have edited 3x3 expert.


Huanglong m is my main


----------



## Fukuoka Kengo James (Aug 15, 2019)

Cubingcubecuber said:


> Huanglong m is my main


I am thinking of whether I should list all of the cubes in the poll choices on 3x3 expert or only list the cubes with most votes in the poll. Any thoughts?


----------



## Competition Cuber (Aug 15, 2019)

Fukuoka Kengo James said:


> I am thinking of whether I should list all of the cubes in the poll choices on 3x3 expert or only list the cubes with most votes in the poll. Any thoughts?


A good solution might be to put an “other” voting option.


----------



## Fukuoka Kengo James (Aug 15, 2019)

Competition Cuber said:


> A good solution might be to put an “other” voting option.


What about 3x3 expert in the Speed Cubes Recommendation List? Would you recommend putting all or most of the best 3x3s onto the list, or only putting 3x3s with more votes onto the list?


----------



## Competition Cuber (Aug 15, 2019)

Fukuoka Kengo James said:


> What about 3x3 expert in the Speed Cubes Recommendation List? Would you recommend putting all or most of the best 3x3s onto the list, or only putting 3x3s with more votes onto the list?


With more votes.


----------



## Fukuoka Kengo James (Aug 20, 2019)

Fukuoka Kengo James said:


> 3x3 budget - MoYu MeiLong 3x3
> 3x3 great - Yuxin Little Magic M 3x3
> 3x3 expert - MoYu WeiLong WR M, GAN 356 X





Competition Cuber said:


> If you want to remove 2 3x3s I would remove the 354 and GTS 3M. Reasing bring that most people seem to use the X over the 354 M and most people also seem to dislike the ridges on the regular GTS3 M.


GTS3M is removed.


----------



## BradyLawrence (Aug 20, 2019)

Of those, the Gan 356X is the best, but I personally like the Cubicle Labs MF3RS2M


----------



## Fukuoka Kengo James (Aug 26, 2019)

Competition Cuber said:


> A good solution might be to put an “other” voting option.





BLCuber8 said:


> Of those, the Gan 356X is the best, but I personally like the Cubicle Labs MF3RS2M


Should “other” be added to the poll choices?


----------



## Fukuoka Kengo James (Aug 27, 2019)

Competition Cuber said:


> A good solution might be to put an “other” voting option.


Added.

If you vote other, please state what it is and why you prefer it.


----------



## GAN 356 X (Aug 27, 2019)

You add should Gan sm


----------



## GAN 356 X (Aug 27, 2019)

Fukuoka Kengo James said:


> GTS 3 M and WR M, which one do you prefer? Please vote here:
> https://www.speedsolving.com/threads/gts-3-m-or-wr-m.75054/


Gts3m


----------



## Fukuoka Kengo James (Aug 27, 2019)

GAN 356 X said:


> You should Gan sm


Just vote other, if what you think is the best is not in the poll choices.


----------



## GAN 356 X (Aug 27, 2019)

Fukuoka Kengo James said:


> Just vote other


I voted for the gan x anyway. It was only a suggestion, as many top cubers main it


----------



## Parke187 (Aug 27, 2019)

Gan X is awful replace it with Valk power M or Valk m


----------



## Fukuoka Kengo James (Aug 28, 2019)

For those who choose "other", please state what is the 3x3 you think is the best down here.


----------



## Competition Cuber (Aug 28, 2019)

Yuexiao EDM


----------



## Fukuoka Kengo James (Sep 4, 2019)

Parke187 said:


> Gan X is awful replace it with Valk power M or Valk m


why do you think that it is awful?


----------



## Parke187 (Sep 4, 2019)

Fukuoka Kengo James said:


> why do you think that it is awful?


I wasnt specific. it is awful for the price. It's like a 15-20$ performance for 60$ cube, and vpm/valk m are just sk much better


----------



## Fukuoka Kengo James (Sep 4, 2019)

Competition Cuber said:


> Yuexiao EDM.
> 
> Yes, yes, I know, it has one star reviews on TC.
> However, that person must have had a defective, as I am encountering NONE of the issues that he/she described. I think it should be added to the poll.





Competition Cuber said:


> Yuexiao EDM


So it is your main?
How good do you think the Yuexiao EDM is?


----------



## Competition Cuber (Sep 4, 2019)

Fukuoka Kengo James said:


> So it is your main?
> How good do you think the Yuexiao EDM is?


It’s pretty good, but the m slices are pro heavy so I wouldn’t recommend it to roux solvers


----------



## Fukuoka Kengo James (Sep 11, 2019)

Fukuoka Kengo James said:


> For those who choose "other", please state what is the 3x3 you think is the best down here.


@Dr. Lube since you choose "other", can you please state what is the 3x3 you think is the best down here?


----------



## Deleted member 51076 (Sep 11, 2019)

YuXin Kylin V2 M


----------



## GAN 356 X (Sep 13, 2019)

Anyone got their hands on the huanglong 5x5?


----------



## Fukuoka Kengo James (Sep 13, 2019)

Dr. Lube said:


> YuXin Kylin V2 M


I have heard that the tiles help with grip.


----------



## Fukuoka Kengo James (Sep 17, 2019)

Competition Cuber said:


> Yuexiao EDM


Should edm be added to the poll choices?


----------

